# Spalting maple



## Rustburger (Jul 24, 2018)

I cut a few pieces of maple and sealed the ends with Anchorseal but then I decided to attempt to spalt the wood.

Has anyone ever sealed the ends and then attempted to spalt? If so, what happened?

Should I just pull the wood back out and cut off the ends?


----------



## Patrude (Jul 24, 2018)

One of my questionable experiences with spalting Maple was to bury it in leaves right on the ground. I don't remember sealing it, just cut the ends off. Actually came out good, got some blankline spalt. No rushing it this way though, patients is the key

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 24, 2018)

@sleevecc

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2018)

It will be fine with sealer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rustburger (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 24, 2018)

You could buy cultures and then introduce it into the wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rustburger (Jul 25, 2018)

I might give that a try. @sleevecc is only a couple of hours away from me.


----------



## Leroy Blue (Jul 28, 2018)

Yes sir I seal most of my spalting wood. It give me peace of mind that the wood might not split. I bleave it slows down the process a little bit but worth it.
Keep your wood wet I put each batch under water for a week to completely soak it then I remove it back into the air putting it in a big black plastic bag. Twice a week till frost I wet the wood with my hose.
Spalting has to have Air -Darkness -bacteria- warm to hot temperature -and water - 
Keep your wood wet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 29, 2018)

Shouldn’t be a problem being sealed... it’ll help keep the moisture in the wood. The spores are everywhere, so the wood is probably already inoculated. Far from scientific, I’ve spalted silver maple in trash bags in my dust collector closet... dark and warm. A few times, I threw in some shavings from some spalted wood thinking it would have the ‘right’ spores... not sure if it helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

